# What Skaven Weapon Teams



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok I want to start Skaven(for 750 points battles), just because I love the suicidal part, but I've found a problem, I don't even know what all weapon teams do(no army book), but the biggest problem I can't choose, what weapon team rocks, and what weapon team sucks???


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Im assuming your going to decide then get the army book, correct? If so, I think ratling guns are the most *useful* I dont know if that means best, it comes down to what you like the look,sound, and feel of in game, because they are all pretty killy


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

From what I hear plague mortars and warpfire throwers are really nasty, especially because there no longer are any partials with template weapons. And needless to say template weapons and horde armies means death all around. Doomflayers also seem to be quite deadly and fun to play with though I don't know how they work and therefore don't know how killy they are.

Anyway IMO plague mortar and warpfire throwers are the way to go.


----------



## Nurgle...nurfed (Jul 15, 2010)

I hate Warp-fire throwers as they are move or shoot weapons and on a Misfire they die spontaneously. Plague Mortars are definitely the way to go, can either target hordes for the guaranteed carnage, or Cavalry for the ignore armour (Chaos Warriors are both so fire at will at them ) As for the others, they don't do as much damage as either the Warp-fire thrower or the Plague Mortar so I just ignore them.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I like the poisoned wind mortar most because of the name, but I´ll see what all the warmachines do and then choose.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

ratling guns are a bitch for me, but they're the only ones I've run up against yet.


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi there

Ratling guns for the win 
I have found they either do reidiclously well(like killing 6 bloodletters in 1 turn) or epicly badly(spin round widly and kill 12 clan rats lol)
Just my thoughts though 

Thanks Jimbob


----------

